# Ein PC, 2 Spieler Games?



## Street68 (27. Oktober 2009)

Abend,
ich suche Spiele die man, an einem PC, gemeinsam zocken kann, wie zb. Kane & Lynch: Dead Men. Am besten wäre ein Shooter aber auch andere gute Games sind erwünscht (vllt was wo man sich den Ars** ablacht?). Man sollte sie einmal Mouse & Tastatur zocken + XboX Controller oder mit zwei Xbox Controllern.

Lg,
Street


----------



## Poulton (27. Oktober 2009)

Zwar keine Shooter:
Jump n Run: Hunter Hunted
Aufbau: Siedler 2
Sowohl Jump n Run, Adventure als auch Aufbau und Wirtschaft: Clonk Planet/Endavour/Rage ; erstere beide von Clonk sind mittlerweile Freeware, das Rage Shareware. Vorteil hier vorallem: Es gibt eine Menge Erweiterungen dafür und es ist, sofern man sich mit C+ und Bildbearbeitung auskennt, kein Problem dafür auch selber welche zu machen.


----------



## Street68 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank!
Werde mir die Games mal anschauen. ABer falls jemand noch was hat: Immer her damit 

Das ist der einizige Nachteil a,m PC. Man kann schlecht mit Freunden zocken ;(


----------



## freshprince2002 (27. Oktober 2009)

Worms 
DTM Race Driver (Teil 1)


----------



## Street68 (27. Oktober 2009)

Auch dir Danke! (Gibt leider keinen DankeButton )
Welches findet ihr ist das beste Worms?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Oktober 2009)

Street68 schrieb:


> Auch dir Danke! (Gibt leider keinen DankeButton )
> Welches findet ihr ist das beste Worms?




alle 2d Teile (zB Armagedon)


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (2. November 2009)

Passt zwar nicht so hier rein, aber da wären noch Lego Star Wars 1 und 2


----------



## feivel (3. November 2009)

worms 2, worms world party

heroes of the might and magic in der hotseat sitzung, street fighter IV,
guitar hero , vorsichtig den n64 emulator mal erwähnen mit mario kart


----------



## zkSpawn (3. November 2009)

Alter Post zum gleichen Thema von mir 



zkSpawn schrieb:


> - Kane and Lynch : Dead Men - Koop Modus mit 2x 360 Pads
> - NBA 2K9
> - Conflict: Denied Ops
> 
> ...


----------



## Street68 (3. November 2009)

Auch vielen Dank an die anderen Poster!
Vorallem der letzte Post hat mir einen guten Tipp gegeben!


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

ganz klar worms


----------



## feivel (5. November 2009)

der thread hat mich selber mal wieder auf das thema gebracht, danke nochmal dafür und ich hab bisschen gesucht und ausprobiert
dabei bin ich auf das lost vikings artige jump n run gestoßen namens trine

in dem jeder charakter andere fähigkeiten hat und man es nur mit kombination aller 3en schaffen kann.
dieses spiel lässt sich auch sehr gut im koop zusammen vor dem fernseher spielen, anscheinend sogar zu dritt...aber da fehlt mir auch das 3.te pad.
empfehlen tu ich dabei aber ein modernes pad mit min. 2.tem analog stick für die fähigkeiten.
mein zweites pad ist ein reines digitales und ich kann einfach nicht für jeden charakter alle fähigkeiten damit spielen 
<- muss ich also mir noch eins besorgen..aber macht echt spass


----------



## Street68 (5. November 2009)

Was ich gefunden habe: Frontschweine... Das hab ich immer auf der PS1 gezockt. Allerdings bekomm ich es nicht zum laufen. Und ich weiß nicht, ob es im Koop auf dem PC spielbar ist.


----------



## Altair94 (5. November 2009)

Nimm den N64 Emulator und dann so Games wie Duke Nukem 64 usw...


----------



## feivel (6. November 2009)

nich duke nukem 64 ... XD
wenn dann bitte die pc version


----------



## david430 (6. November 2009)

vielleicht far cry 1, das kann man glaub gratis im inet runterladen und die server sind immer noch einigermaßen besucht, man trifft immer auf server mit 10 oder mehr playern...


----------



## Altair94 (9. November 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> nich duke nukem 64 ... XD
> wenn dann bitte die pc version


 
Is ja gut... War halt das , was mir am spontantsten eingefallen ist was im Koop geht.


----------

